# Birthday Bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today is Spike's first birthday  Here are some photos of the birthday bird 

Let me out it's my birthday 








Spike is a big bird now 








Spike taking over the world 








King of the world 









Hope you enjoyed his birthday pictures 

And for his birthday presents he got a blue sandy perch and a big muchie ball stuffed with paper.


----------



## Lily (Mar 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Spike!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Spike is one, I remember when he was a little guy now he is a big boy 

Happy Birthday Spike!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I noticed he is getting more yellow in his feathers. The cream feathers on his neck and tummy seem to be going yellow. I guess he is getting his big bird feathers now  When do they have all their adult feathers/colours?


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Spike!!!! What a handsome bird


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Spike!!  He's certainly looking handsome on his birthday! `


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Happy Birthday Spikey boy!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Happy birthday big fella. Such a cutie pie for sure.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Spike!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

:bday:Happy 1st birthday Spike:bday:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike says thanks guys  And no he is not sharing any millet


----------

